
Ask HN: Modern keybindings for (neo)Vim? - vim_wannabe
I&#x27;ve learned Vim multiple times but never really gotten comfortable with it. I don&#x27;t really have the &quot;baggage&quot; of having too much of a muscle memory for the standard keybindings, so I was wondering if there has been any effort to create a new set of default bindings? Something to make the whole thing a bit more optimal while taking note of all the changed key positions since the 80s.<p>I know I could make them myself but I&#x27;m sure there&#x27;s people who have thought about this a lot more.
======
LordWinstanley
I'm a fairly amateurish Vim user, but can get around well enough to do most of
the text editing I need. I mostly use it for setting stuff up / editing config
files, etc. when SSH-ed into my servers.

Never having trained as a touch typist, I don't see the supposed advantage of
using H,J,K,L to move around. I find the arrow keys much more intuitive, so I
use them instead. I've also mapped alt+arrows to move from pane to pane in
split windows. I find those two "deviations" from the standard key-mappings
pretty much remove the biggest irritations I have with finding my way found in
Vim.

Everything else is just stuff that will sink through repetition.

